# Os Trigonum



## Valerie813 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello,

Does anyone have a diagnosis code for Os Trigonum?  I get this dx a lot and do not know what ICD-9 to use for it.  

Thanks!
Valerie


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Feb 9, 2011)

I ususally use 755.67 it is listed under accessory bones


----------



## bmanene (Dec 3, 2013)

*APV Coder*

Me too 755.67 is closer


----------



## JillSmithers (Mar 5, 2014)

Interesting...the ICD 9 book says, 755.69. I guess they would both be technically correct.


----------

